

Ask HN: Is there a way to determine your Hacker News karma percentile? - freework

At stack overflow, in our profile it tells you what percentile you fit into according to your reputation. Is there such a thing for hacker news? If you have the most karma, you're the top 0%, when you first register, you are in the top 100%, etc. This is something I want to build to learn ruby, but I want to know if it already exists first.
======
JoachimSchipper
To the best of my knowledge, this does not exist. Ensure that you are at least
familiar with <http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders>,
<http://www.hnsearch.com/api>,
<http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ#api> and the rest of that
document, be ready to be asked to stop, and enjoy!

(This doesn't look like a trivial application of any of the APIs above, by the
way.)

------
politician
You can figure this out using the dataset at HNSearch[1]

<http://www.hnsearch.com/api>

